# Carrot loaf help



## oldcoot (Sep 1, 2003)

O.K. - I can post here, so bear with me while I reply to that other topic here.

Esther, last night I tried a small (2 cup)  carrot loaf using two large carrots - grated, o'course.  Turned out nice, and yellow, but neither BW nor I could detect any carrot flavor.  How much carrot should I have used?

Als, don't blame refined and /or fast foods for overeating and insufficient exercize - the two major causes, along with heredity, for heart disease and diabetes II.  (Both of which my wife suffers from, and she's not overweight!)


----------



## esther (Sep 2, 2003)

okay, lets get to the bottom of this whole debate. okay, first of all heart disease and type 2 diabetes may be hereditary, BUT, in TENDENCY only. heart  disease is the biggest killer in australia. it wasnt always like that. it is due to negative habits and lifestyle. everyone knows this. when ppl are at risk of these illness or if they run in the family, it can be prevented. lowering of blood pressure, weight loss, lowering of cholestorol, physical activity... this is nothing new. the doctors will tell you to quit smoking, drinking, cut out salt, sugar, saturated fats, and start eating whole grains and lean proteins and legumes. yes, the bad stuff is okay, here and there, but the western world has taken it too far, for goodness sake, what with crazy amounts of fast food consumption and the like. you can defend animal fats and alchohol till tomorrow but the facts are there. longevity is due to vaccination mainly, and not to our great diet of cheese burgers.
when i describe the details of a healthy diet, its nothing revolutionary. its fact .you cant argue. its just easier now, to adopt such a life style rather than waiting until you are older and so used to an unhealthy lifestyle and at risk of heart disease. and re: your wife. its a common myth that thin means healthy. you can be diabetic (type 2, mature onset LIFESTYLE RELATED, as opposed to juvenile diabetes which has nothing to do with lifestyle, just genes), have high cholestorol, high blood pressure, unfit and thin. many ppl equate being thin with health but its not so true. maybe these ppl are lucky that they can get away with it, or maybe they are just unlucky bc they assume its all peachy. whatever, im going off the topic.
basically, there is no argument. there is no mystery as to why the western world suffers from these illnesses. the changes we need to make are staring at us in the face.


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 2, 2003)

Well, Esther, you ranted on about disease and diet - somewhat erroneously, but this isn't a medical forum - but you didn't answer my question on the amount of carrot to use.


----------



## esther (Sep 5, 2003)

*sigh*
im sorry, i just wanted to get that over with. anyway, i actually responded to the question about carrot in the bread over on that other thread. i wrote that in the end, i didnt actually use carrot bc the place where i am doesnt have a grater. anyway, i just made it whole wheat honey almond. very nice. i wouldnt think that carrot would have such an affect on the bread bc its pretty bland compared to the stuff you usually flavour bread with, like herbs, which have a much more intense taste.


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry I missed your other post.  Now you've raised another question:  If carrot adds little or no flavor, what is the point of adding it?  I did notice the bread seemed more moiost - is that the idea?  Or just for added nourishment (which can be attained more easily in Bugs Bunny fashion)?


----------



## 'Norma (Sep 6, 2003)

I think carrot does add flavor...try making a carrot cake without it! It's a subtle flavor, yes, but not all flavorings need to be strong and overpowering!


----------



## esther (Sep 6, 2003)

exactly! its just nice to have a hint of something hooked up, know what i mean? carrot cake  used heaps more carrot than i would for the bread. it adds moisture too, like you said, colour and just enough for people to say 'wow, esther, did you put carrot in this?'.
haha. anyway, the reason i had wanted to put it in was because the jewish new year is approaching and carrots have a certain symbolism there.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 6, 2003)

'Norma!!!!!!  Carrot cake has carrots?????  I just thought it was some crumbs that held a BUNCH of cream cheese icing!!!!! Just kidding - I'm about due a carrot cake I think!!!


----------



## Zoom Rabbit (Sep 6, 2003)

*Whassup, doc?*

As a rabbit, I wish to endorse carrot breads and cakes in all forms.

 

I saw a home made spice cake once that used applesauce and carrot purée. It. Was. The. *Best*. The flavor was delicate, and the cake was quite moist.

Sorry, no recipe.


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 6, 2003)

Alright, already!!  

Next ime I'll use more carrot so my old, decrepit taste buds can appreciate it.

Come to think of it, I was going to make a whole wheat laof this weekend, anyway.  If BW has enough carrots left (after that marvvelous sopa de albondigas, I try some in it.


----------



## 'Norma (Sep 7, 2003)

Dear Zoom Rabbit........
why MUST you torment us? Tell us about a MARVELOUS cake...and then just say "sorry, no recipe".......???????


----------

